# Took Granddaughter to Chestatee Wildlife Persreve



## mlbfish (May 15, 2011)

She had a ball. Sorry, the tile is wrong. Don't know where I came up with that name. It is Chestatee wildlife  preserve.


----------



## 00Beau (May 15, 2011)

Cool, bet yall had fun!!


----------



## cornpile (May 15, 2011)

Nice pics,thats a big bear.


----------



## carver (May 15, 2011)

Fine shots Mike


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 15, 2011)

mlbfish said:


> She had a ball. Sorry, the tile is wrong. Don't know where I came up with that name. It is Chestatee wildlife  preserve.




What are you talking about?? Looks fine too me........ Greats shots. I bet she had a blast.


----------



## Hoss (May 15, 2011)

Bet she had a blast.  Looks like you had one too getting those photos.

Hoss


----------



## mlbfish (May 15, 2011)

Thanks every one. Thanks Unicoidawg for fixing the title.

Here is a couple more shots.


----------



## wvdawg (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful animals and pics!  Love the peacock!


----------



## mlbfish (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, The fence made some shots hard to get.


----------



## leo (May 16, 2011)

Hope she enjoyed it, fine looking animals


----------



## rip18 (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a mighty fine place to visit with little ones (or even with just a camera!).  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 16, 2011)

Great job Mike looks like everyone had a splendid time


----------

